# Mini bubbles everywhere!



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't know what's going on? My aquarium has been great for 8 months now. I decided to re bury my plastic plants a little better yesterday because the gravel was moved around a lot from my gravel cleaning every week. It made a bunch of little flakes of I'm guessing old food, poo? stir up and it was all floating around the aquarium. I was like eh, whatever it'll settle or get filtered through the filter so I just left it alone. Now today, I noticed there's tons of little bubbles all over the aquarium. It looks to be coming from the filter, but I don't understand why? I didn't even touch the filter yesterday? It's a Top Fin 30 if that helps.


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

Nevermind guys, I fixed it by tinkering with the filter a bunch. Not sure what exactly got rid of them.. But they're gone for the most part now so I'm happy. 

Now it's time to derail my own thread.. I got a new 10g aquarium for my Betta and it came with a Whisper i10 filter. It's VERY quiet, and I like that. But.. I need more filter power eventually so I can add more fish. Should I just get another i10 filter, or get another brand filter that's bigger? I've read that the Whispers are kind of garbage... I want something quiet because the aquariums in the room I sleep in. I have a Top Fin 30 in my other aquarium, but it's very loud and the cover rattles so I have to put a book on top of it at night in order to sleep.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

For your filter question: The Aqueon Quiet-Flow Series is very powerful and quiet.
Now, for the floating things when you stirred up the bottom: OVERFEEDING!!  I think...
Wait for someone to confirm, but if you had that much leftover food rise up, you are definitely overfeeding. Also, to help ease the problem with the floating food pieces and poo, get a gravel vac (siphon). It will really help!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

iheartfish:) said:


> Wait for someone to confirm, but if you had that much leftover food rise up, you are definitely overfeeding.


Possibly, but what is really needed is a gravel vacuum. If the gravel is cleaned there should not be an issue at all.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

It could be over feeding, it could also be a "normal" amount that is there. Its kind of on you to decide, because every tank has its own needs and is unique. It does sound like there is a tad of over feeding though. 

As for your filter, you should always go bigger, especially if you only plan on using 1 or 2 filters on the tank. If your going for a HOB filter, the filters that anyone should even considering buying are the AquaClears, Fluval C Series, and possibly the Rena Smart Filter. They definitely have the most filtration of any HOBs on the market right now. Though I could right pages and pages why, im sure most people on here will tell you the same thing. Same with any good research that you do.


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

I only feed my fish as much as they can consume in 2 minutes or less. I do feed them every day though, and when it was just the two mollies in my tank they missed some of the food. But now with the three guppies it seems like they grab up any small extras. I use a gravel siphon to clean my gravel with weekly. I guess I might need to get a little more down in the gravel though.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

In that case, you seem to be doing very well caring for them. It probably is just regular waste.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

That sounds about right, also if you dont have any bottom feeders, just make sure there is no food hitting the gravel.


----------

